# What's for Christmas dinner ?



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

In a lot of households here I guess baking a whole ham is the traditional Xmas meal but mama and I aren't real big ham eaters.

She went shopping yesterday and she'll be baking roast beef and with it we'll have mashed potatoes, corn, brown gravy and hot rolls.......the rolls will be my moms recipe for homemade Parker House rolls if I can sweet talk her into it. 

So what's for Xmas dinner ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't think my wife has decided yet..We had our family Christmas last night, and had finger sandwiches..

Predicting to be in the lower 70's for Christmas Day and I may have to Grille..


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Roast beef, roast potatoes, gravy, broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce, sweet corn, sautéed mushrooms, onions, sweet red peppers in garlic rub, carrots, and peas. Homemade crusty rolls and Greek salad. Dessert: mince pie, homemade vanilla ice 

cream, Christmas pudding, flamed in brandy and served with hard sauce. Wine with dinner, liqueurs following dessert. Perhaps a Syrian family will be joining us. If so, I will check to see if they would be uncomfortable with alcohol being served.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2015)

Most likely some kind of curry or other Thai food.  Some kind of dessert since I've been restricting those.  Maybe a brownie and ice cream.  Might even have a cocktail like a Mai Tai.


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Roast beef, roast potatoes, gravy, broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce, sweet corn, sautéed mushrooms, onions, sweet red peppers in garlic rub, carrots, and peas. Homemade crusty rolls and Greek salad. Dessert: mince pie, homemade vanilla ice
> 
> cream, Christmas pudding, flamed in brandy and served with hard sauce. Wine with dinner, liqueurs following dessert. Perhaps a Syrian family will be joining us. If so, I will check to see if they would be uncomfortable with alcohol being served.



Jeez Shali that all sounds really good........hey PM me your address, mama and I are coming to your house for dinner. 

Better yet........Hey everyone let's ALL go to Shali's for Xmas dinner.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Ike, you and mama (if I am permitted to be so familiar,) are more than welcome to come for Christmas dinner. Given notice, everyone is welcome at chez Shali's for dinner. We can all have a singalong around the piano too, if people wish.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Ike, pm me your address, and I will send the sled dogs to pick you up. Lolololol. Allons y!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ribeye Steaks with Garlic Butter
Fresh Steamed Asparagus
Fresh Fruit Salad with Pomegranate 

Homemade Pecan Pie, Whipping Cream
Homemade Cookies

An easy dinner with the things we love.  I can make the fruit salad ahead..


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 20, 2015)

Hubby and I age going out for Chinese food...  Maybe down to Chinatown.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2015)

No dinner Christmas Day
I will be a guest for Christmas eve dinner.
Ham, lasagna, shrimp cocktail and whatever veggie sides my hosts are serving.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 22, 2015)

Karen, please add seating for one more guest and a large pup, we'll be there a bit after noon

Really though, my niece does pretty good with a buffet. SIL makes scalloped potatoes like my Mom used to. Fresh potato, sharp cheese, a dash of milk and maybe twelve sticks of butter. But the cookies, home made cookies...skip the food and go right to those cookies.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Karen, please add seating for one more guest and a large pup, we'll be there a bit after noon
> 
> Really though, my niece does pretty good with a buffet. SIL makes scalloped potatoes like my Mom used to. Fresh potato, sharp cheese, a dash of milk and maybe twelve sticks of butter. But the cookies, home made cookies...skip the food and go right to those cookies.



wow Fur..those potatoes sound killer..my cookies are Oatmeal Scotchies and Snickerdoodles..lol..and the Oatmeal Scotchies are good with ice cold club soda...lol..I don't like milk.  Sure..come on over..the steaks are huge and I bought mushrooms to sautée..I'll throw on another steak for your pup...after all..it is Christmas!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 22, 2015)

Kurobuta Ham, Broccoli Onion Deluxe, Ambrosia, Cinnamon and Honey Roasted Sweet Potatoes, Haricot Vertes with herb butter and a 7 layer vegetable salad.   
Gotta tell you though, was at Costco today and they were sampling their Prime Rib, I was ready to toss out my menu and go for the beef.    Boy was that good.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2015)

Going out for dinner and I'm sure we will enjoy whatever we decide to have. We will be staying away from the expensive buffets the hotels charge.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 23, 2015)

Prawns, cold ham and turkey, coleslaw, potato salad, caesar salad and Fruit salad Pavlova for dessert.


----------



## kaufen (Dec 27, 2015)

Last year, I made soup, lasagna, vegetables, mashed potatoes.  Someone brought salad and spinach pie.  DH made chicken.  

We put out nuts, crackers and cheese.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

Chicken thighs, sweet potato puffs and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

And here’s mine. Sliced turkey breast, gluten free stuffing & gravy, potatoes, parsnips & carrots, plus cranberry sauce.
Bon appetite!


----------

